# Diarrhea



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sooooo frustrated .....Smokey was a year in Jan...Sissy a year in Feb...they have been on the same food since I first got them and the only transition was from the puppy formula to the adult formula.....the puppy(Misty)is now on the puppy formula.....4 the last 4 weeks (since the time we brought the puppy home) all of them have had terrible bouts of diarrhea.....they have all been to the vet and they have had stool and blood tests run and NOTHING shows up.....they can't explain why ALL of them have it.......there are stray cats in the neighborhood behind my apts and they have it too......I thought there MUST be a connection since the dogs are in the same yard the cats would be in but the vet checked for that today and again the answer was NO....they have kept Smokey the last two days ALL day and he does nothing there but as soon as I get him home he starts vomiting between 6 and 8 times..........all we do is walk in the door...........I'm thinking about boarding all of them thru the weekend and see if the vet can get it cleared up........thoughts? suggestions? ideas? I'm desperate......thanks in advance


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I should add...both times Smokey has gotten sick when I brought him home they had just given him meds...possible that meds make him get carsick? He has never been carsick before but it seems kinda odd that he is fine there all day.......


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Has your apartment building or grounds been treated with any insecticides or herbicides?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I asked..they told me no they were not planning on treating with anything and have not used anything.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope someone will jump in with any ideas. The fact that the cats around the building are also sick sounds to me as if it could be all connected. Did they have diarrhea before you brought the new puppy home? Did your vet check for Giardia? It seems that there have been others on the forum who brought new puppies home who had that. It is just strange that they get sick when you come home. Did you bring anything new into your home about the time all this happened. Is it possible there is someone around there who doesn't like animals? Just throwing any thoughts I can come up with out there.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ideas....

Eating too fast? Eating too much? Too much exercise after eating? 

Nerves? Anxiety? (See if you can figure out what is happening before the stools).

Too many treats? A particular treat might be giving diarrhea?

Just ideas...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

any new cleaning products, dishsoap, air fresheners, etc? That sounds frustrating and I hope you can get it figured out. Lizzie had Giardia and it is VERY contagious. Lives in the grass for a long time.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Since you have went to the vet and the vet is not pin pointing anything. Also since you have ruled out cleaning products. I would now look at stress, dogs can get stressed about many things that we would think innocuous, since you have two, watch their interaction with each other, maybe one needs a break from the other, or if you separate them from each other this could be a stressor. Door bells and ringing noise, even the computer shuting down many times a day. What I am saying is it could be something very odd to us as people. Remember dogs don't reason and they have to be introduced to new people and different things slowly when young, they need to build confidence. As a child we had a Border Collie that hated the way a certain house keeper used the vacuum cleaner, her movements made him nervous . 

You might need to change the food if your are giving a high protein food, you might want to go with a low protein food, or visa versa slowly. You might try dry food only and a little pumpkin.

These are just suggestions, I know it is very frustrating not to be able to have a definite answer. Just hang in and these kind of things often get resolved after a time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jplatthy said:


> I'm sooooo frustrated .....Smokey was a year in Jan...Sissy a year in Feb...they have been on the same food since I first got them and the only transition was from the puppy formula to the adult formula.....the puppy(Misty)is now on the puppy formula.....4 the last 4 weeks (since the time we brought the puppy home) all of them have had terrible bouts of diarrhea.....they have all been to the vet and they have had stool and blood tests run and NOTHING shows up.....they can't explain why ALL of them have it.... thought there MUST be a connection since ...there are stray cats in the neighborhood behind my apts and they have it too......Ithe dogs are in the same yard the cats would be in but the vet checked for that today and again the answer was NO....they have kept Smokey the last two days ALL day and he does nothing there but as soon as I get him home he starts vomiting between 6 and 8 times..........all we do is walk in the door...........I'm thinking about boarding all of them thru the weekend and see if the vet can get it cleared up........thoughts? suggestions? ideas? I'm desperate......thanks in advance


 That is weird that the cats have it too. Are you sure that that is the only food they are getting. Back in about end of January both Maddie and Zoey had diarrhea and Maddie got sick all night. I thought it was either my homemade chicken mix maybe had more grease from skin or some pain killers she was on. Maybe their is a dog and cat flu . If they are fine at the vets that is also strange. Maybe they give something to stop the vomiting and it wares off by the time you get home. I hope they get better soon. Ps my first thought was poison like decon . Did they walk to the front door?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I've eliminated all treats. The vet tested for giardia and something else that started with a "c" that cats tend to carry. They go out on leashes and I'm pretty careful watching that they don't grab anything from outside. I kinda police the area a few times a week to make sure there isn't anything weird like cig buts, etc..lying around that they could accidentally grab so I don't think it's anything they are eating when outside. When I'm home the dogs seem to interact with each other fine. Smokey and Sissy have been together since they were about 10 wks old. Misty is the new one that the bf brought home. Since it all started about the time she showed up......and the vet has ruled out any bacterial causes....but she did say it could be viral? and that would kind of just have to "work itself out" ..........I'm kinda leaning towards Misty being what is stressing them out...that is the only change in their normal routine in the pat year.........if that is the case how do I eliminate the stress w/out getting rid of Misty???


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Smokey and Sissy could be stressed by Misty. Maybe you should start from square one and confine her and have supervised together time. I know that when you add a cat to a household they should be kept in a safe room away from the others. That way they can smell each other and then supervise when the new cat is out. I have never added a dog, but maybe they had too much togetherness at once and if Misty is in an expen they can approach her on their terms. But, it is still curious that all three have had bouts and the stray cats are ill too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sometimes we think things are hopeless, but they're not. It is not that Misty is not a good fit, she just has not had time to fit in. Dogs like routine some more then others a schedule is a human thing that we use to cope and train. These are only suggestions to get you started on a plan. Please keep in mind you to not have to spend hours of time, you just need to do these things for small spaces of time, even if it is for 5 or ten minutes a day. Spend time with each dog separately, it can be as small as takeing one out to the mail box, letting one be in the bedroom with you while you make the bed, you can do these things at different times or you could asign a special time do one thing with each. An example, when my DH gets home from work, he calls Yogi in to the bedroom while he changes clothes, he has a flying toy that they play with at that time and only that time, it is play that allows my DH to engage in a task while playing with Yogi. Boo Boo gets to go get the paper in the morning with DH and Misty has a time also. The reason I use DH as example is he is not home as often as I but these are things he does most everyday and he has a routine with the dogs. You also need to think back to before Misty and remember is there was something you did with just one or the other and start doing it again without Misty. 

Rest time is very important with dogs, they need a stress free place, if you are crating do not put Misty's crate too close to the other dogs. If they are sleeping on pillows, beds or a choosen place, make for sure Misty has a different place. Food can be a stressor, at dinner time make for sure they all have a place not to close to each other, when you give treats teach them to wait their turn, no grabbing the other dogs or crowding. Also you need to get your dogs to relax with you. An example is if you are watching tv they should all be laying around resting or maybe while you are at your computer, if they don't do this, start helping them by spending as little as 5 mins each day or night settleing them all in a spot for a small rest while you engage in a quite task, it doesn't matter where they settle just that they do. After a time resting with you will become a routine. Remember most dogs like to be with us, not always doing things, just being with us.

Gosh, this is has become so long and chatty but these are examples of things you can do to slow things down while not taking to much time out of your day. I hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I really feel Maddie and Zoey can also feel my stress. So on top of what others are saying maybe you could spend time doing out door things with all three or two at a time so the older ones can get used to the new pup.
Also have you started the brat diet? rice and chicken . I was told to skip a meal at first then add the rice and chicken. Also from what you have said the vet thinks it could be viral that makes more sence because of the stray cats that are also sick:hug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How do you honestly feel about Misty? Was it a joint decision to add a new puppy? Is there a lot of stress in your life right now? 

Just ideas......


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are all good ideas but I think I do some of them now..but I can try incorporating a few more of them.......haha how do I feel about Misty...well it was NOT my decision because I was afraid it would upset the harmonious relationship between Sissy and Smokey......and as you all know a puppy is ALOT of work.......and because she came from someone else who did NOT spend alot of time with her ....she is very lacking in social skills....and like others have said it is much more difficult to break bad habits than train good ones from the start.....but with all that said....she is a sweet adorable little puppy and has her own adoring personality...it's hard not to love someone who is so EXCITED to see you everyday lol........


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

PS Thanks for all the tips and advice....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lots of patience and love. Hav's are the cutest in the world (Just my opinion and I have two (Havs)  We are here to support you.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy to report that we had a zero accident night or zero times having to get up to let doggies out at night...wooohooo....of course they are on meds for 7-10 days...the vet has me using Purina EN...yikes when I actually looked at the ingredients...they are suggesting I stay on this food but I really do NOT like the ingredients.....in any event I'm supposed to slowly start transitioning in some dry kibble with this canned food....my dilemma is which dry kibble should I use...I really do NOT want to keep them on this...it is really expensive for the ingredients in it I think..........I'm kind of leaning towards the Wellness line...........


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Whatever food you choose, just introduce the new food slowly for a few days.

Check out the dog food link http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------

